# Life~Like Slot Cars and parts discontinued



## 00'HO

Curious,
How many of you slot guys are going to miss the LL fasttracker slot cars.
Looks like Walthers is calling it quits with LL slot cars and sets.
As a dealer my last invoice on LL pickup shoes and hop up kits came in 
discontinued. Checking at Walthers web site the parts are also showing 
not available. Kim at REH is confirming the toys demise.

I personally thought the car had it's flaws.
I will miss the NASCAR licensing and that is about it.

Dave
http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Rats, I'll miss em!!! The Nascar paint schemes looked good considering the scale. I like running em, but you really need a big oval to hear em rev up/scream, IMO...RM


----------



## neorules

Dave-- you might be jumping the gun on this . I know the Nascar liscensing is possibly going away as the cost is continually rising and benefits are slipping. The slotcar side of Walthers remains with numerous items available at this time. The future??


----------



## honda27

*Lifelike*

Hello i just called walthers and talked to a sales rep and asked about the lifelike slotcar line they said they ARE NOT GOING TO discontinuE the lifelike slotcars or parts.


----------



## Jim Norton

Its good for the market place to have more than two manufacturers. If only Walthers would do for its slot car line whats its done for its model railroad line of products.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Yeah, I heard they lost their deal with Hendrick.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

NTxSlotCars said:


> Yeah, I heard they lost their deal with Hendrick.


And for this, we can all be grateful!


----------



## neorules

NTX-- I think Hendrick lost their deal with Lifelike.


----------



## 00'HO

honda27 said:


> Hello i just called walthers and talked to a sales rep and asked about the lifelike slotcar line they said they ARE NOT GOING TO discontinuE the lifelike slotcars or parts.


So did you ask what good are the cars without replacement parts ?
REH is out of shoes and hop up kits....


----------



## mrstumpy

I have been in model railroading for a little longer than slot cars (over fifty years), and worked in a hobby shop that was mostly trains (all scales) for twenty years.

You have to understand that Walthers has been a model railroading operation going all the way back during the Great Depression. Life-Like started out about the same time as Plasticville to make scenery stuff for train sets after World War Two. Life-Like eventually started making it's own line of cheap trains in HO as well, and trains have always been the primary business.

The slot cars came along later and became a good additional business for them, but was never what Life-Like was known for in the industry. 

Then distributors like Walthers, Horizon, and others started buying up small manufacturers to guarantee "captive" supply lines about fifteen years ago. Walthers bought Life-Like and has been calling the shots for a number of years. They forced Life-Like to make a higher quality line of HO trains called Proto 2000 which are very good. The HO slot cars got better too.

But Walthers has ALWAYS been primarily a train company. Therefore, my guess would be that if something is going to be dropped it will be anything except the trains. That means Walthers may no longer carry the slot car line, but it doesn't necessarily mean that slot cars will not be made. 

Tooling must be paid for, including paint masks, and if a product turns a sufficient profit, it may be "spun off" to another distributor to sell. Perhaps the rights and tooling will be sold off as a package to another company.

There is another, more ominous possibility, however. The Chinese have been purposely causing manufacturing problems for small hobby companies in model railroading for about five years, putting several out of business and then confiscating the tooling. The fear is that they intend to "clone" these products to sell worldwide for themselves.

Who knows? These are just educated guesses from someone who has been observing the hobby business for a lot of years. Personally, I like the Life-Like NASCARs and hope they are not really gone for long.

Stumpy in Ahia:thumbsup:


----------



## 00'HO

*Hop Up Kit 19.95 at ebay*

I caught a dealer at ebay, he wants 19.95 for a LL hop up kit that should retail for around $8.00.
I sold my last set of fastracker pickup shoes at ebay 6 pair 19.95 that should sell for under 12.00.
Capitalism at it's finest... :thumbsup:

Dave










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## honda27

*Ll*

Ll ok r u talking about the lifelike m chassies or the t chassies parts what parts are u needing.


----------



## slotcarman12078

That Ebay seller can list that tune up kit for whatever price he wants to. It doesn't mean someone will buy them. If someone does, more power to them. Walthers has some sets marked discontinued when sold out, but there are a number of sets not marked as such. I can't see them selling sets without replenishing maintenance parts, so maybe they will reorder them. If enough people complain, it might light a fire under their butt.

Lucky Bobs has most parts in stock according to the web site.


----------



## TK Solver

Starting a thread by stating that a particular type of slot car has been discontinued while simultaneously having those cars and parts for sale AND when it is not true that that particular type of slot car has been discontinued is NOT capitalism -- it's either immoral or naive.


----------



## Pomfish

Well, here they are listed for only $7.49
http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=1775&osCsid=tjjlimk4afgcgqnv86aj5qtne7

Go get em kids!


----------



## Bubba 123

Pomfish said:


> Well, here they are listed for only $7.49
> http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=1775&osCsid=tjjlimk4afgcgqnv86aj5qtne7
> 
> Go get em kids!


good recon. work Pomfish :thumbsup:
TY

Bubba 123 :freak: :wave:


----------



## 00'HO

*Sold Out*



Pomfish said:


> Well, here they are listed for only $7.49
> http://badlhby.com/product_info.php?products_id=1775&osCsid=tjjlimk4afgcgqnv86aj5qtne7
> 
> Go get em kids!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The dealer is sold out !*

My invoice for the LL fast trackers hop up kit came in discontinued.....:freak:
Also the pickup shoes: discontinued !

I rely on basic math and my tip from Kim Fields, not sure about what Walthers are telling you guys.










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## Gareth

Well I sent an email to Walthers asking whether they could make the spring plate available as a spare part. I also commented on the fact that they were perhaps not going to make the cars anymore. I received two replies.

Here is the first:-

Gareth, Unfortunately I know of no plans to make the copper spring plates availableas a separate sale item. I have included a couple of links to websites that sell parts for our slotcars as they may be able to help you obtain just the spring plates. http://www.hoslotcarracing.com http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com I will also forward your email to our New Product Development department that which would be responsible for this kind of decision. Randy

And here is the second:-

Dear Gareth: Unfortunately the spring plate you mentioned is not available as a separatepart. We will share your interest in this part and your interest in generalwith these cars with our product development team. Walthers always appreciates receiving input and comments. Thank you for thenew car ideas etc. We wish you continued happy racing. Sincerely, Joanne

Randy is in the Parts and Warranty department and Joanne is in Customer Services. 

And can I just say that if people enjoy racing Lifelikes or collecting Lifelikes (I like racing them) then I suggest you open your browser, find the Walthers website and send them an email saying, hey guys please keep making slotcars and why not make the Datsuns and other cars like you used to.

And then ask your friends to do the same, post it on Facebook, post it on forums, walk round to your elderly neighbour and ask her to do it too. 

But please, just try and do something about it. 

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## shocker36

Went into my LHS talked to him about the LL slot cars and his family owned hobby store has been dealing with Walthers since theyve been around and straight from the Pres mouth LL slot cars are no longer going to be made by Walthers, now wether they sold it to someone or they are just letting it go to hell like Mattel did with TYCO I dont know but they are done with LL slot cars.


----------



## neorules

Shocker--- I'm not sure where you are getting your info. I have a call into Phil-- the pres. He will not be back into the office until the 3rd. I will find out the straight scoop then.
Gareth-- as much as I would like to see the Datsun and Porsche redone I'm pretty sure that Walthers doesn't have the molds. They were originally the Cox molds and I don't think LL got them in the Rokar deal.


----------



## shocker36

My LHS had this info about a month ago. My family has been going to his shop for over 40yrs and he has been pretty spot on about stuff. Also as a said note for any modlers out there testors will be getting out of the model business too. I guess we will find out your info after the 3rd


----------



## Gareth

neorules said:


> Shocker--- I'm not sure where you are getting your info. I have a call into Phil-- the pres. He will not be back into the office until the 3rd. I will find out the straight scoop then.
> Gareth-- as much as I would like to see the Datsun and Porsche redone I'm pretty sure that Walthers doesn't have the molds. They were originally the Cox molds and I don't think LL got them in the Rokar deal.


Neo, they've been producing the Porsche all this time. I have a Lifelike Porsche and it is identical to my two Rokar ones.


----------



## neorules

Gareth-- when I consulted with Walthers/LL a few years ago I inquired about bringing back both the Datsun and Porsche bodies and was told they did not have the molds. It is possible there were a few thousand or hundred of the bodies that came with the Rokar/LL deal and were packaged up and put on LL cars.


----------



## Gareth

Must be a few thousand as there are a lot of them out there. It is the red one with the lightning flashes. Seems to be the only one Lifelike do. 

Have a look on Lucky Bob's. He sells it.


----------



## shocker36

By far the ugliest one out there. I have the red Bell version but, wouldnt mind getting my hands on the white or silver one


Gareth said:


> Must be a few thousand as there are a lot of them out there. It is the red one with the lightning flashes. Seems to be the only one Lifelike do.
> 
> Have a look on Lucky Bob's. He sells it.


----------



## Grandcheapskate

What about all the molds used for the German and Australian releases? And what about the Indy/F1 molds? Those were all released under the Lifelike brand, including the Datsun.

Note that a body from the Rokar era will always have Rokar somewhere on the body. If that body was used by Lifelike, even with the identical paint scheme, the Rokar name was not present. To me, this would indicate that Lifelike had the molds at one time. Unless they repainted all the leftovers.

Hopefully if Walthers does give up the line and sells, another company with some knowledge of the hobby buys everything. Then maybe they do some simple things which should invigorate the brand - like bring back the older bodies and the M chassis.

And above all, don't make a deal with Hendricks!! There have been more than enough #24s and #48s. 

Joe


----------



## pshoe64

Life-Like is co-sponsoring Racing to the Future, so they are still looking for prospective customers in our participants. I would think if they were bailing out of the line completely, they would not have engaged us again this year.

Having said that, I still have no information on new releases or review items for the near future. Hope to see them stay in the hobby. I agree with Joe, bring the M-Car back. I always had good luck racing those in SS classes.

-Paul


----------



## neorules

Paul--- if you liked the M-car you'd love the M-tech. Hopefully any new path will include something along those lines.


----------



## 00'HO

*Wizzard Storm*

The *Wizzard Storm *cars are so much better then Life~Like T or M cars.
Easier to wrench on and parts are available.

Pay a little more and get a better product made in USA...

































:thumbsup:


----------



## Gareth

How are you managing to sell the Storms cheaper than Wizzard! And everyone else by the looks of things. I know where I'll be shopping when I get some Storms.


----------



## shocker36

Any word back yet?



neorules said:


> Shocker--- I'm not sure where you are getting your info. I have a call into Phil-- the pres. He will not be back into the office until the 3rd. I will find out the straight scoop then.
> Gareth-- as much as I would like to see the Datsun and Porsche redone I'm pretty sure that Walthers doesn't have the molds. They were originally the Cox molds and I don't think LL got them in the Rokar deal.


----------



## Bubba 123

00'HO said:


> The *Wizzard Storm *cars are so much better then Life~Like T or M cars.
> Easier to wrench on and parts are available.
> 
> Pay a little more and get a better product made in USA...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


hi,
with all due respect to agreement on their Chassis & Parts.....
I find the bodies to not have much in realism detailing...
any suggestions on other MFG body's that are easy fits???

TY
Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

pete, they do have a chassis for hard bodies now. i don't know what attachment mechanism is employed. the one shown are Lexan and there are detailed bodies available and superb painters. costly though. not mass produced bodies like major brands


----------



## riggenracer

*Life Like - the next generation*

It will be interesting to see what can be done with the brand now.


----------



## Bill Hall

A languishing slot car line, now owned and operated by talented slot car people ... ? 

Whats not to like about that upside? 

Thats exciting!


----------



## sethndaddy

Drop the nascar stuff, theres enough of it already,so, why pay for licensing. and mold seperate windshields, I hate painted windshields, its like resin cars.


----------



## Thara01

Yeah Porsches have been around for a long time in slot cars


----------



## Bubba 123

riggenracer said:


> It will be interesting to see what can be done with the brand now.


I wasn't a total-fan on LL bodies..
however, the later-last rounds of them were getting impressive (yes, I have a few of them, but mostly MIP's..)....

maybe we should look to this as a possible "Holy-Grail" on anything new
or repops... :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas

Harden Creek has purchased the Lifelike line but no specific plans for the future have been announced. Some people are hoping that the M chassis will be resurrected. It would be nice if parts for both the M and T chassis continued to be available.


----------



## gonegonzo

With the cost of buying LL and the costs involved on making new dies for bodies , let's be slow to get the "I Wants" and be happy we can keep our present cars running .

Gonzo


----------



## Bubba 123

gonegonzo said:


> With the cost of buying LL and the costs involved on making new dies for bodies , let's be slow to get the "I Wants" and be happy we can keep our present cars running .
> 
> Gonzo


Yeah,
some repops of the recent past :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking

maybe the VIPER could be the new car that comes in the sets:thumbsup:

with a clip for LL bodies
heck the afx bodies are already a no brainer


----------



## Rich Dumas

The Viper is now available as a RTR rolling chassis for $45. Including aftermarket type cars in a set might be overkill and in any case the cars are lacking the RFI surpressors that are now required.


----------



## slotking

my question is that for cars going through customs?
do US made slot cars have the same restrictions?


----------



## honda27

*lifelike caRS AND PARTS*

CAN GET MANY LL PARTS FROM REH AND COMPLETYE CARS ON THE BLISTER CARDS.:wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas

Europe has had regulations on RFI for many years. Aurora Magnatraction cars made for sale in Europe had a filter capacitor back in the '70s. Now the US is enforcing similar regulations. I expect that the regulations would not apply to old stock, but anything new would have to comply with the regulations. Cars from the smaller producers would probably just fly under the radar, cars in sets that might be sold by the mass marketers would be a different matter.


----------

